# Birthday tommorow need appetizer ideas!



## masonman1345 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello cooking family, Tommorow is my birthday and i'am having over several friends and family. However i have waited till the last minute to prepare for it. I need help looking for five appetizers that i can make and serve. Pork, beef or chicken would be best. If you have an idea please help me.Thank you in advance.

P.S. my internet is slow so no use in sending video, just written and pics. Thanks


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 15, 2010)

smoked chicken wings. Smoked meatballs or Moink balls.


----------



## masonman1345 (Dec 15, 2010)

Moinc balls?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's not meat but if you need five this couldn't hurt. Bruschetta is easy and so freakin good. I found a recipe recently using a good crusty bread, whole milk mozzerella, and red, yellow, and orange bell peppers. I didn't exactly follow the recipe so I'll tell you what I did. I made a basil oil with garlic, salt, pepper, lemon juice and olive oil in the blender. I grilled the peppers black (about ten minutes) Took them off and rested them in a saran wrap covered bowl. Peel the peppers and make slices. Slice the bread into roughly inch thick slices, brush with olive oil and grill. Melt the mozzerella on top of the grilled bread and top with the peppers. Drizzle oil over bruschetta. I think it was a Bobby Flay recipe. SO GOOD.

Steve


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 15, 2010)

By the way, HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## masonman1345 (Dec 15, 2010)

Awesom e recipe!!!!!!!!!!! That's 1 thak you.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Dec 15, 2010)

It really is good brother. It is cool looking too with the 3 pepper colors and then the green basil oil on top. If you can get fresh basil leaves that would be best. Its quick and easy but looks impressive to people who don't cook.
 


masonman1345 said:


> Awesom e recipe!!!!!!!!!!! That's 1 thak you.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 16, 2010)

masonman1345 said:


> Moinc balls?


meatballs wrapped in bacon a little rub and smoked.


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 16, 2010)

First - I hope you have an awesome birthday - Happy Birthday

Here is one that everyone loves and if you look at my 4H post you can see what they look like

*Sausage Rolls*

1 sheet puff pastry
4 links Italian Sausage Links (or other sausage of your choice)
1 large each eggs slightly beaten with water

1. Preheat oven to 400

2. Set puff pastry out to thaw for about 30 minutes

3. Once pastry is thawed and flexible, spread flour onto your workspace and roll the pastry out into a 12" X 16"

4. Remove sausage from the casing and roll out to the length of the pastry

5. Put sausage on pastry and roll the pastry so that there is enough dough to cover the sausage and seal the pastry but do not seal

6. Cut along the edge and remove the excess pastry

7. Pull the pastry back and brush the area to be sealed with the egg wash

8. Fold pastry over sausage and seal

9. Cut the sausage rolls into 1 1/2 " pieces and place on a baking sheet sprayed with quick release spray

10. Take a scissor and snip the top of the roll in 2 places just thru the pastry. This keeps the rolls from curling during baking

11. Brush the tops of the sausage bites with egg wash

12. Bake at 400 for about 15 minutes

13. Reduce heat to 350 and continue cooking about 15 minutes or until golden brown on top

14. Serve warm

Servings: 40
Yield: 40

Oven Temperature: 400°F

Cooking Times
Preparation Time: 10 minutes
Cooking Time: 30 minutes

We will often serve these with a bowl of mustard for dipping

These can be made ahead and frozen then reheated

Here is  another one that is really good and is very easy

*Asparagus and Prosciutto Rolls*

12 slices prosciutto, thinly sliced, diced in 1/2-inch pieces (about 1/2 cup)
24 asparagus spears
3 ½ oz butter, melted
2 oz Parmesan cheese, grated in a shallow dish
Fresh nutmeg, grated
1 lemon

1. Cut each slice of prosciutto in half.

2. Cut off the base of each asparagus stem so that each spear is about 3 ½ “ long.

3. Bring a pan of lightly salted water to boil, add the asparagus and cook for 1 minute or until just tender.

4. Drain the asparagus and pat dry.

5. Brush with the melted butter.

6. Wrap the spears with the prosciutto and roll in the parmesan.

7. Brush an ovenproof dish with butter and place the asparagus in a single layer with the melted butter.

8. Sprinkle with the remaining parmesan, grated nutmeg and cracked pepper to taste.

9. Bake for 7 minutes.

10. Squeeze a little lemon juice over the top and serve warm.

Servings: 24

Cooking Times
Preparation Time: 5 minutes
Cooking Time: 10 minutes

The rolls ups can be assembled up to 6 hours in advance, covered and refrigerated. Cook just before serving.

These are really easy and always a big hit

*Balsamic Chicken Drumettes*

1/2 cup balsamic vinegar
1/2 cup honey
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup soy sauce
5 sprigs of rosemary
5 garlic cloves, halved
10 to 12 chicken drumsticks
2 Tbs toasted sesame seeds
1/4 cup chopped fresh flat-leaf parsley

1. Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F.

2. Combine the balsamic, honey, brown sugar, soy sauce, rosemary sprigs, and garlic cloves, in a large, re-sealable plastic bag. Shake and squeeze the contents of the bag to dissolve the honey and the brown sugar. Add the chicken drumsticks to the bag and seal with as little air as possible in the bag. Place in the refrigerator and marinate for 2 hours.

3. Place the chicken drumsticks on a foil-lined baking sheet. Bake until the skin is caramelized and very dark in spots, about 30 to 35 minutes.

4. Meanwhile, place the marinade in a small saucepan. Bring the marinade to a boil (in order to kill bacteria). Reduce the heat to simmer and cook over low heat until thick, about 15 minutes. Reserve.

5. Use a pastry brush to brush some of the cooked marinade on the cooked chicken. Place the chicken on a serving platter. Sprinkle with the sesame seeds and the chopped parsley.

Servings: 4

Oven Temperature: 450°F

Cooking Times
Preparation Time: 15 minutes
Cooking Time: 35 minutes


----------



## sqwib (Dec 16, 2010)

[h3]Long Post sorry, and I apologize for the formatting.[/h3][h3] [/h3]
The fatties make a nice appetizer when sliced down, if making the Panini Fatties for an appetizer, just lice and serve.
[h3]Chickepeno Bite[/h3]








*Bacon Wrapped Jalapeño Chicken*

 



Ingredients



1 chicken breast
8 slices of thick bacon
provolone cheese 
4 jalapeno peppers, move seed and half (canoe shape)

Preparation

Halve peppers length wise and remove seeds.

Half the Jalapeños again side ways

Slice chicken into bite size rectangular pieces, layout a ½ piece of thick bacon.

Lay quartered jalapeño on bacon towards the top and horizontally, place provolone on   jalapeño lay chicken on top, roll with bacon and secure with toothpick, smoke

Optional: When bacon is cooked brush top with barbecue sauce and smoke another half hour or so

Variation, use cheddar in place of provolone.
*TIP: To lessen the heat from the pepper, make sure to remove the vein.

[h3]Pineapple Chicken Bites[/h3]







Pineapple wrapped in chicken and bacon.

Recommended Sauce for this appetizer, Smoked Blackberry Barbecue Sauce.
 



Ingredients


1 Chicken breast

8 slices of bacon

8 Chunks of pineapple


Sea Salt

Preparation

Slice chicken into 1/8" thick strips.

Place pineapple chunk at bottom.


Sprinkle some sea salt on top of chicken and pineapple


Roll up chicken.

Wrap in Bacon and toothpick in place.
* Tip- Blot chicken and pineapple before rolling.

[h3]Spongebobs[/h3]










The "Sponge Bobs" are the bottom 4, its hard to tell because the anchovy cooks into the meat, however you can taste just enough of the anchovy, a true anchovy lover such as myself will pick up on the flavor.
My family hates anchovies and they had no clue!

Recommended Sauce for this appetizer, Smoked Blackberry Barbecue Sauce.



Ingredients


1 Chicken breast

8 slices of bacon


8 Chunks of pineapple


8 anchovy fillets


Sea Salt

Preparation


Slice chicken into 1/8" thick strips.

Place pineapple chunk at bottom


Sprinkle some sea salt on top of chicken and pineapple


place anchovy fillet above pineapple


Roll up chicken.


Wrap in Bacon and toothpick in place.
* Tip- Blot chicken and pineapple before rolling.


 




 




 




 















[h3]Philly Cheesesteak Fattie[/h3]








[Sqwibs Own]

*Philly Cheesesteak with Bacon and Fried Onions.*




Ingredients

·          4 slices Provolone

·          6 slices American Cheese

·          1 Pillsbury Classic Pizza Crust or Thin Pizza Crust

·          5 pieces of Beef Chip Steaks

·          ½ an onion chopped

·          1 lb of bacon

Preparation

·    Set out 3 pieces of Provolone   cheeses to come up to room temperature

·    Lay out 3 pieces of Beef Chip steaks on aluminum foil overlapping by 1 inch and allow to thaw.

·    Cook 4 slices of bacon until crispy set aside, sauté chopped onions set aside Cook 2 slices of Beef chip steaks, chopped, place in fridge.

·    Layout an 8” x 8” Bacon weave on plastic wrap.

·    When the beef chip steaks are pliable, place 2 slices Provolone cheese on top of the Beef chip steak, remove the onions, cooked steak and bacon from the fridge and place on top of the Provolone cheese, make sure to leave 1” space on all 4 sides flatten as much as possible.

·    Place 2 - 3 slices of American cheese and 2 more provolone slices on top of cooked meat * Tip, tear up the cheese for better rolling

·    Using the plastic wrap FOLD the fattie tuck in side.

·    Place the rolled Beef Chip Steak on one end of the bacon weave and roll tightly, tucking in the sides.

·    Smoke at 225 250 for 2 -3 hours.

·    Preheat oven to 350, roll out pizza dough place 3 slices of American cheese in center of dough, place Fattie top side down in center of pizza dough,tuck in sides and roll up ends.

The seam will be at the top, so when placing onto cookie sheet roll over so seam is on the bottom make sure seam is at the bottom, bake until crust is golden brown. Approximately 20 minutes.



























































































































[h3]Panini Fattie[/h3]








[Sqwibs Own]

Styled after a Bacon Turkey Panini.
Serving suggestion, serve with the *Smoked Blackberry Dipping Sauce.*
 



Ingredients


·          4 slices Provolone

·          6 slices American Cheese

·          8 slices of thin Deli hard salami

·          6 slices of thick Deli ham

·          10 slices of thick Deli turkey

·          1 lb of bacon

·          8 Kaiser rolls

Preparation

```
·    Set cheeses on counter to come up to room temperature
```
·    Layout an 8” x 8” Bacon weave on plastic wrap.

·    Place on bacon weave in following order, Turkey, provolone cheese, ham, American cheese, salami.

·    Roll up as a pinwheel

·    Smoke at 225 250 for 2 -3 hours.

```

```


```
Served Sliced on a Grill toasted roll Panini style.
```





























































































[h3]Taco ABT's[/h3]








I threw these together one night and it turned out well, I should have left it alone... the next time I made these at my Halloween party I used Lipton onion soup mix and it was a bit too salty, edible but too salty, however, the guests enjoyed them
 




Ingredients

Taco Seasoning
Cheddar Cheese
Cream Cheese
Jalapenos, halved
[color= rgb(0, 0, 0)]Bacon[/color]
Update to this recipe
The below variation was much stronger but too salty, be sure to make at least 2 dozen or half the soup mix, if using the soup mix

1 packet Lipton onion soup mix
1 cup Cheddar Cheese
1 pkg.Cream Cheese
12-14 Jalapenos, halved
Bacon

Preparation

Combine all ingredients except for the Jalapenos and warm in microwave, mix well and stuff the peppers.
Wrap in bacon and toothpick if necessary.
Place in a 250° preheated smoker for 2-3 hours

*Taco ABT's*

Update to this recipe, added a pack of Lipton onion soup mix, a bit salty for a eighteen, so be sure to make at least 2 dozen or half the soup mix.

 




 









 




 











http://
[h3]   [/h3]


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 16, 2010)

Damit Sqwib! I JUST ate lunch, and now I'm hungry again! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Those are some amazing looking appatizers Sqwib, I think we need a wiki with that spread in it.... or you can just come cater all our parties!

Masonman - another idea I saw here on the forum was to cut some raw pork into finger sized chunks, dus them with rub, wrap them in bacon, and smoke 'em! Super easy.


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 16, 2010)

Everything looks Great.....so many choices, which ones are available for mail order??????Shoneyboy


----------



## pignit (Dec 16, 2010)

A really tasty easy fast treat... cut up a pork tenderloin into chicken finger size. Wrap it in bacon and dip it in BBQ and smoke at 225- 250 for about 2 hours. You can redip in the BBQ sauce the last 30 minutes or so. Good stuff, quick and easy.


----------

